# مصدر اسم يسوع وعيسى



## apostle.paul (9 ديسمبر 2010)

*بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس 
الاله الواحد امين





يسوع اسم الكلمة المتجسد فى ملء الزمن
الذى مسحه الله الاب بالروح القدس لخلاص جنس البشر 
ومامعنى الاسم لغويا وكيف دلس المسلمين ليوهموا القارئ المسلم الساذج بان هناك شخص ظهر فى اليهودية من 2000 عام اعلن انه المسيا ويدعى اسمه عيسى
موضوع من اعظم من تراه فى كميات التدليس المعتادة من الاخوة الاحباء لن ترى كميتها فى يوم من الايام
فهى العقيدة الوحيدة فى العالم التى تصرح لمعتنقيها الكذب والنصب لنصرة الدين
طرح رائع للدكتور هولى بايبل
*​


----------



## apostle.paul (9 ديسمبر 2010)

*كلام المسلم هحطه فى اقتباس والرد فى اسفله
*


> ما هو اسمه الحقيقى؟ هل هو عيسى أم يسوع؟[FONT=Arial, serif]
> 
> [/FONT]نحن نعرف جميعاً أن أسماء الأعلام لا تُتَرجم على الرغم من أن معظم الأسماء الشخصية لها معنى، فالشخص الذى اسمه مصباح لا بد أن يُكتب اسمه [FONT=Arial, serif]Mesbah [/FONT]ولا يتحول أبداً إلى كلمة [FONT=Arial, serif]Lamp [/FONT]، وكذلك لا يُترجم اسم الملك فهد إلى كلمة [FONT=Arial, serif]Panther [/FONT]، ولا يُترجم اسم “الأسد” إلى كلمة [FONT=Arial, serif]Lion[/FONT]


[FONT=Arial, serif]
[/FONT]*اولا هذه الكلام غير دقيق وليس بقاعده عامه * *كما يقول كتاب تفسير الاسماء الاعجميه بالقران انها عدة انواع * 
*1- التفسير بالتعريب (ومثاله” ميكال”) 
2– التفسير بالترجمة (ومثاله “ذو الكفل”) 
3– التفسير بالمرادف( ومثاله “موسى”) 
4- التفسير بالمشاكلة (ومثاله “زكريا”) 
5- التفسير بالمقابلة (ومثاله” عاد”) 
6- التفسير بالسياق العام( ومثاله “لوط”).*
*فلهذا الكلام الذي قدمه غير دقيق 
*


> [FONT=Arial, serif]
> [/FONT]والغريب أنك ترى اسم عيسى عليه السلام يُعرف فى المناطق الناطقة باللغة العربية باسم [FONT=Arial, serif]([/FONT]يسوع[FONT=Arial, serif]) [/FONT]، ويعرف فى الإنجليزية والألمانية باسم [FONT=Arial, serif]Jesus [/FONT]مع اختلاف النطق بين اللغتين الأخيرتين ، كما يختلف اسمه أيضاً فى الفرنسية[FONT=Arial, serif].
> 
> [/FONT]ولكن مسيحيو العرب لا يعرفون شيئاً عن جيسس هذا ، ولا يوجد فى أناجيلهم[FONT=Arial, serif]. [/FONT]ولا يعرف مسيحيو أوروبا اسم يسوع ولا يوجد فى أناجيلهم[FONT=Arial, serif]. [/FONT]


*الاسماء تترجم كما اوضحت بانواع مختلفه فاللغه التي لا تحتوي علي حرف الخاء تستبدله بالحرف المساوي للنطق ك والتي لا تحتوي علي حرف ينطق الحاء تستبدله بما يساوي نطق الهاء ولذلك الانجليزيه لاتحتوي علي العين في يسوع وجيسس اصلها من اليونانيه و اللاتينيه التي هي ترجمه من اليونانيه التي قالت  ايسوس وبدل من اي كان الجي ايسوس = جيسوس وتنطق الواو خفيفه جيسس* *Isus = Jesus*
*اما العربيه فهو المشابهة للارامية والعبريه من يشوع وايشوع وتتحول الشين الي سين فهي يسوع 
*


> [FONT=Arial, serif]
> [/FONT]فتُرى لماذا ترجموا اسم من يؤلهونه؟ [FONT=Arial, serif]
> 
> [/FONT]ذُكر عيسى عليه السلام بثلاث صيغ فى الأصول اليونانية طبقاً لقواعد اللغة اليونانية ، وموقع الاسم فى الجملة من الإعراب، حيث تُضاف إلى آخره حروفاً يونانية زائدة على الاسم تبين حالته الإعرابية[FONT=Arial, serif]:
> ...


*حرف الاوميكرون ليس ضمه قصيره ولكن واو ولان وراؤه ابسيلون فهو ما يقال عنه في اليوناني الصوت المزدوج* 
* اما عيسي فلا يوجد فيها واو او ضم حتي 
*


> ويُنطق فى النهاية [FONT=Arial, serif]([/FONT]ع ى سُ ى ن[FONT=Arial, serif]) [/FONT]مع ملاحظ، أن حرف النون الأخير ليس من أصل الكلمة، وإنما هو لاحقة إعرابية تُضاف للإسم فى حالة المفعول[FONT=Arial, serif].[/FONT]


*لو تكلم علي اصل الكلمه يكون الاسم في صيغة الفاعل وهو ايسوس وليس ايسون او ايسو وهو كتب ايسوين واسم المسيح لم يترجم حتي بهذه الطريقه * 
*ولو حاول حزف حرف الني فيجب ان يرجع حرف السيجما فيكون ايسوس وليس عيسي*


> ويلاحظ أن وضع الضمة على حرف السين جاء من العبرية الحديثة ، فهو يميل دائماً للضم ، بخلاف العربية والآرامية[FONT=Arial, serif]. [/FONT]مثل كلم [FONT=Arial, serif]([/FONT]إله[FONT=Arial, serif]) [/FONT]بالفتح فى العربية والآرامية ، وتُنطق [FONT=Arial, serif]([/FONT]إلوه[FONT=Arial, serif]) [/FONT]بالضم فى العبرية الحديثة


*وهنا نري المشكك قلب من اليوناني الي العبري ولانه في مشكله في حرف الاوميكرون دخل التشكيل العبري علي النطق اليوناني * 
*فلا اعرف هل اضحك علي هذه المهاترات ام ابكي علي الحال الذي وصل اليه الدكاتره المسلمين دفاعا عن اخطاء القران *[FONT=Arial, serif]
[/FONT]


> وعلى ذلك فنطق الكلمة التى نطق بها ملاك الرب هى [FONT=Arial, serif]([/FONT]عيسى[FONT=Arial, serif]) [/FONT]بالفتح وفق اللسان العبرى والآرامى [FONT=Arial, serif]([/FONT]لغة عيسى عليه السلام[FONT=Arial, serif]) [/FONT]، أو [FONT=Arial, serif]([/FONT]عيسو[FONT=Arial, serif]) [/FONT]وفق اللسان العبرى الجديد[FONT=Arial, serif].[/FONT]


*هذه خطأ فالعبري الحديث ترجم اسم يسوع الي يشوع * 
*مثل متي 1: 16*
*(HNT) ויעקב הוליד את־יוסף בעל מרים אשר ממנה נולד ישוע הנקרא משיח׃*
*ישוע*
*حرف يود = ي حرف شين = ش حرف فاف = و حرف عين = ع * 
*يشوع * 
*فما قاله المشكك غير امين بالمره بل استطيع ان اقول عليه كذب *[FONT=Arial, serif]
[/FONT]


> والذى حدث من المترجم أنه غير الحرف الأول فى [FONT=Arial, serif]([/FONT]عيسو[FONT=Arial, serif]) [/FONT]وجعله آخر حرف ، ليصبح الاسم [FONT=Arial, serif]([/FONT]يسوع[FONT=Arial, serif]). [/FONT]وهذا ليس من الأمانة العلمية[FONT=Arial, serif]. [/FONT]ناهيك أنهم تحولوا بذلك إلى عبادة شخص آخر لا وجود له


*هذا خطأ اخر فهو في الاراميه ايشوع والعبريه يشوع وتتحول الشين الي سين فيكون يشوع = يسوع * *اما الذي بدل الحروف فهو القران فهو * 
*يسوع – عيسي * 
*ي الي ع * 
*س الي ي * 
*و الي س * 
*ع الي ي * 
*فالذي غير بدون امانه هو القران الذي غير اربع حروف كامله واكرر غير اربع حروف في كلمه تحتوي اصلا علي اربع حروف يعني نسبة التغيير 100 % * 
*فمن هو الغير امين عزيزي وليس عنده امانه علمية ؟*


> فكر بعد ذلك فى قول الله تعالى فى كتابه المنزل على خير الأنام[FONT=Arial, serif]: ([/FONT]إِذْ قَالَتِ الْمَلَآئِكَةُ يَا مَرْيَمُ إِنَّ اللّهَ يُبَشِّرُكِ بِكَلِمَةٍ مِّنْهُ اسْمُهُ الْمَسِيحُ عِيسَى ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ وَجِيهًا فِي الدُّنْيَا وَالآخِرَةِ وَمِنَ الْمُقَرَّبِينَ[FONT=Arial, serif]) [/FONT]آل عمران [FONT=Arial, serif]45
> 
> [/FONT]فكيف عرف محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم هذا الكلام كله ، لو لم يوحِ الله إليه؟ أليس هذا دليل على نبوته صلى الله عليه وسلم؟[FONT=Arial, serif]
> [/FONT]



*لا يا اخي العزيز لم يعرفه بالوحي بل نقل الاسم الغير لائق الذي هو عيسو الذي يعني الارضي فهو ينكر لاهوت المسيح * *فهذا يثبت عدم نبوته وليس العكس 
*


> ثانياً[FONT=Arial, serif]: [/FONT]الصيغة [FONT=Arial, serif]([/FONT]إيسوس[FONT=Arial, serif]):
> [/FONT]وهى صيغة اسم عيسى عليه السلام ، كما وردت فى الأصول اليونانية لكتاب المقدس ، فى حالة وقوع الاسم فاعل[FONT=Arial, serif]. [/FONT]وقد أتت فى [FONT=Arial, serif]([/FONT]لوقا [FONT=Arial, serif]2: 21) (21[/FONT]وَلَمَّا تَمَّتْ ثَمَانِيَةُ أَيَّامٍ لِيَخْتِنُوا الصَّبِيَّ سُمِّيَ يَسُوعَ كَمَا تَسَمَّى مِنَ الْمَلاَكِ قَبْلَ أَنْ حُبِلَ بِهِ فِي الْبَطْنِ[FONT=Arial, serif].)
> 
> [/FONT]جاءت هذه الصيغة باليونانية هكذا [FONT=Arial, serif](Iησους) [/FONT]وتُنطق [FONT=Arial, serif]([/FONT]عيسوس[FONT=Arial, serif]) [/FONT]، وكما لاحظت أن الفرق بين هذه الصيغة والصيغة السابقة هى الحرف الأخير [FONT=Arial, serif]([/FONT]السيجما[FONT=Arial, serif]) [/FONT]حرف ال [FONT=Arial, serif]ς [/FONT]، وهذا الحرف له ثلاثة أشكال فى اللغة اليونانية حسب موقعه فى الكلمة[FONT=Arial, serif]:
> ...


*لا يا اخي العزيز لا تنطق عيسوس ولكن تنطق ايسوس وبالانجليزي جيسس *


> وعلى ذلك فنطق الكلمة هى [FONT=Arial, serif]([/FONT]عيسَى[FONT=Arial, serif]) [/FONT]بالفتح وفق اللسان العربى والآرامى [FONT=Arial, serif]([/FONT]لغة عيسى عليه السلام[FONT=Arial, serif]) [/FONT]، أو [FONT=Arial, serif]([/FONT]عيسو[FONT=Arial, serif]) [/FONT]وفق اللسان العبرى الجديد[FONT=Arial, serif].[/FONT]


*ويعود مره اخري في ادخال التشكيل العبري في اليوناني رغم انهم لغتين مستقلتين ليس بينهم جزور تاريخيه  فهذا تدليس مره اخري * 
*ولا يصح اترجم كلمه من اليوناني الي العربي فاغير * 
*ايسوس الي عيسي * 
*ا الي ع * 
*ي الي ي * 
*س الي س * 
*و الي ي * 
*س الي لا شيئ * 
*اي ايضا التغيير 60% 
*


> ثالثاً[FONT=Arial, serif]: [/FONT]الصيغة [FONT=Arial, serif]([/FONT]إيسوى[FONT=Arial, serif]):
> [/FONT]وهو اللفظ الدال على اسم عيسى عليه السلام فى حالة وروده فى صيغة المنادى أو المضاف إليه ، وجاء فى اليونانية هكذا [FONT=Arial, serif](Iησου). [/FONT]وهذه صيغة سهلة للاسم ، حيث حذفت منه إضافات النحو اليونانى[FONT=Arial, serif].
> 
> [/FONT]لقد ورد هذا الاسم فى اليونانية ثمان مرات فى حالة المنادى [FONT=Arial, serif]([/FONT]يا يسوع[FONT=Arial, serif]) ([/FONT]مرقس [FONT=Arial, serif]10: 46-47 [/FONT]، ولوقا [FONT=Arial, serif]17: 11-13)[/FONT]، كما وردت عدة مرات فى حالة المضاف إليه مثل قولهم [FONT=Arial, serif]([/FONT]قدمى يسوع[FONT=Arial, serif]) ([/FONT]متى [FONT=Arial, serif]15: 3)[/FONT]، و[FONT=Arial, serif]([/FONT]جسد يسوع[FONT=Arial, serif]) ([/FONT]متى [FONT=Arial, serif]27: 57)[/FONT]، و[FONT=Arial, serif]([/FONT]ركبتى يسوع[FONT=Arial, serif]) ([/FONT]لوقا [FONT=Arial, serif]5: 8) [/FONT]و [FONT=Arial, serif]([/FONT]صدر يسوع[FONT=Arial, serif]) ([/FONT]يوحنا [FONT=Arial, serif]13: 23 [/FONT]و [FONT=Arial, serif]25) [/FONT]، وقد وردت فى اليونانية [FONT=Arial, serif]([/FONT]يا عيسى[FONT=Arial, serif]) [/FONT]، و[FONT=Arial, serif]([/FONT]جسد عيسى[FONT=Arial, serif]) [/FONT]وهكذا


*ايضا خطا ليست عيسي ولكن ايسوي * 
*وكما وضحت سابقا ايسوي ليست الصيغه الصحيحه ولكن اسم الفاعل هو ايسوس الصحيح 
*


> وعلى ذلك فنطق الكلمة هى [FONT=Arial, serif]([/FONT]عيسَى[FONT=Arial, serif]) [/FONT]بالفتح وفق اللسان العبرى والآرامى [FONT=Arial, serif]([/FONT]لغة عيسى عليه السلام[FONT=Arial, serif]) [/FONT]، أو [FONT=Arial, serif]([/FONT]عيسو[FONT=Arial, serif]) [/FONT]وفق اللسان العبرى الجديد


*وقد اثبت كذب ذلك *[FONT=Arial, serif]
[/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial, serif]
[/FONT]




​


----------



## apostle.paul (9 ديسمبر 2010)

> ل إن تلاميذه بعد انتهاء بعثته ، وما قيل عن صلبه وموته ودفنه ونزوله إلى الجحيم كانوا يطلقون عليه اسم [font=arial, serif](iησου). [/font]، وبنوا على الإيمان باسمه أساس الديانة النصرانية كلها[font=arial, serif]. [/font]وراحوا يستخدمون اسمه الشريف هذا فى عمل الكرامات [font=arial, serif]([/font]المعجزات[font=arial, serif]) [/font]، وفى تعميد الداخلين إلى الديانة النصرانية


*لا يااخي العزيز كانوا يستخدمون الكلمه الارامي ايشوع او العبريه يشوع وكتبوها باليوناني ايسوس وليس ايسوي *[font=arial, serif]
[/font]


> [font=arial, serif]
> [/font]فقد ذكر لوقا فى سفر أعمال الرسل أن كبير التلاميذ [font=arial, serif]([/font]سِمْعان [font=arial, serif][[/font]بطرس[font=arial, serif]]) [/font]قد أجريت على يديه عدة كرامات منها كرامة شفاء رجل كسيح[font=arial, serif]: ([/font]بِاسْمِ يَسُوعَ [font=arial, serif](iησου) [/font]الْمَسِيحِ النَّاصِرِيِّ قُمْ وَامْشِ[font=arial, serif]) [/font]أعمال الرسل [font=arial, serif]3: 6 [/font]، وقد ذكره لوقا باسم [font=arial, serif]([/font]عيسى[font=arial, serif]).[/font]


*كذب واضح * *الكلمه اليوناني التي وضعها هي تنطق ايسوي * 
*حرف اليوتا والايتا والسيجما والاوميكرون والابسيلون = ا ي س و ي اي ايسوي فكيف اصبحت بقدره اسلاميه عيسي 
*


> [font=arial, serif]
> [/font]ويذكر لنا يوحنا قانون الإيمان وعبارته الشهيرة [font=arial, serif]([/font]الإيمان باسم المسيح[font=arial, serif]) [/font]، والتى ذكرها خمس مرات فى إنجيله[font=arial, serif]. [/font]وفى رسالته الأولى نذكر منها [font=arial, serif]([/font]رسالته الأولى [font=arial, serif]3: 23) ([/font]ووصيته هى أن تؤمنوا باسم ابنه يسوع [font=arial, serif](iησου) [/font]المسيح[font=arial, serif]). [/font]والاسم المذكور هنا طبقا لقواعد اللغة اليونانية هو [font=arial, serif](iησου) [/font]أى عيسى، حيث يقع مضافاً إليه


*وهذا ايضا كذب و* 
*ودعنا ندرس الكلمه وعدد الاختلافات * 
*ايسوي و عيسي * 
*ا الي ع * 
*ي الي ي * 
*س الي س * 
*و الي ي * 
*ي الي لا شيئ * 
*وايضا التغيير هو 60% 
*


> ل كان يتم التعميد [font=arial, serif]([/font]أعمال [font=arial, serif]2: 38 [/font]، [font=arial, serif]8: 16) [/font]وشفاء المرضى [font=arial, serif]([/font]أعمال [font=arial, serif]4: 7-10) [/font]وشكر الله [font=arial, serif]([/font]أفسس [font=arial, serif]5: 20) [/font]باسم يسوع [font=arial, serif](iησου[/font]


*هنا نري المشكك يعترف دون ان يقصد ان ايسوي هي يسوع * 
*واشكره علي هذا الذي هي بالتاكيد سقطه منه 
*


> فهذا هو [font=arial, serif]([/font]عيسى[font=arial, serif]) [/font]الاسم الذى عرفه سمعان ويوحنا وباقى التلاميذ ، وهو الاسم الذى تعبد بذكره التلاميذ وتركه الأتباع[font=arial, serif]. [/font]أما عن يسوع أو إيسوع أو أشيوع أو أيشوع أو ما يسوغ [font=arial, serif].. [/font]إلى آخر ما جاء من أسماء اخترعوها للمسيح عير القرون الماضية فلم ينزل الله بها من سلطان[font=arial, serif]: ([/font]إِنْ هِيَ إِلَّا أَسْمَاءٌ سَمَّيْتُمُوهَا أَنتُمْ وَآبَاؤُكُم مَّا أَنزَلَ اللَّهُ بِهَا مِن سُلْطَانٍ إِن يَتَّبِعُونَ إِلَّا الظَّنَّ وَمَا تَهْوَى الْأَنفُسُ وَلَقَدْ جَاءَهُم مِّن رَّبِّهِمُ الْهُدَى[font=arial, serif]) [/font]النجم[font=arial, serif]: 23[/font]


*اخي العزيز هذه النصوص القرانيه عن اسماء بنات اله القمر الثلاث اللات والعزي ومناة الثالثة الاخري التي يعاتب الرسول فيها المشركين علي انهم سموا الالهة العظيمه للاله الاكبر القمر باسماء نساء وابقوا اسماء الذكور لانفسهم * 
*فالرسول يطالب بان الالهة العظيمة اللات والعزي ومناة يجب ان تسمي باسماء ذكور تكريما لهم لانهم من الله الاكبر القمر * 
*ولم يكن يتكلم من قريب او من بعيد عن اسم يسوع * 
*ولو تشك في كلامي ارجع الي اي كتاب تفسير او اسباب النزول 
*


> وقد التزم الباحث فى منهجه لتصويت الاسم بقواعد اللسان الآرامى والعربى ، كما اتفق معهم فى تصويتهم للأسماء العبرية المترجمة للعربية[font=arial, serif].
> [/font]ومثال على ذلك كلمة عيسو [font=arial, serif]([/font]ابن يعقوب[font=arial, serif]) [/font]التى وردت فى [font=arial, serif]([/font]رومية [font=arial, serif]9: 13) ([/font]كما هو مكتوب أحببت يعقوب وأبغضت عيسو[font=arial, serif]) [/font]، وفى رسالة إلى العبرانيين [font=arial, serif]11: 20 ([/font]بالإيمان إسحاق بارك يعقوب وعيسو[font=arial, serif]) [/font]وعبرانيين [font=arial, serif]12: 16 ([/font]لئلا يكون أحد زانياً أو مستبيحاً كعيسو الذى لأجل أكلة واحدة باع بكوريته[font=arial, serif]).[/font]


*اولا القاعده التي تكلم عنها المشكك هي خطا لااختلاف اللغات الثلاثه رغم تشابههم * 
*ولو سرت معه في نظريته يكون عيسي اقرب الي عيسو * 
*عيسو الي عيسي * 
*ع الي ع * 
*ي الي ي * 
*س الي س * 
*و الي ي * 
*والاختلاف 25 % اي هي النسبه المقبوله في تغيير الاسماء * 
*وهي اقل من اي نسبه فيما افترضه المشكك 
*


> [font=arial, serif]
> [/font]وقد ورد اسمه فى اليونانية هكذا [font=arial, serif](Ησαυ) [/font]، مع ملاحظة أن حرف ال [font=arial, serif](Η) [/font]هو نفس حرف ال [font=arial, serif](e) [/font]فى الحروف الإنجليزية مكتوبا كبيراً، وأن الحرف [font=arial, serif](σ) [/font]هو حرف السين، وأن الحرفين [font=arial, serif](αυ) [/font]يتم نطقهما مثل ال [font=arial, serif]aw [/font]فى كلمة [font=arial, serif]caw [/font]الإنجليزية[font=arial, serif].
> 
> [/font]وعلى ذلك يكون نطق الكلمة هو [font=arial, serif]([/font]إيساو[font=arial, serif]) [/font]، وكتبت هكذا فى الترجمة الإنجليزية ، وصوتت فى العربية [font=arial, serif]([/font]عيسو[font=arial, serif]) [/font]، فهل تعرف لماذا صوتوا الياء الأولى فى عيسو [font=arial, serif]([/font]عين[font=arial, serif]) [/font]بينما صوتوا الياء فى عيسى ياءً؟[font=arial, serif]
> [/font]


 


*وهنا يؤكد ان عيسي هو عيسو وشكرا له علي السقطه الثانية*


> [font=arial, serif]
> [/font]ويجب الآن أن نعرف اسم يسوع ومن أى لغة تم اشتقاقه وما معناه[font=arial, serif]: [/font]يقول الدكتور القس إبراهيم سعيد فى كتابه شرح بشارة لوقا ص [font=arial, serif]21 [/font]إن الصيغة اليونانية للاسم العبرى [font=arial, serif]([/font]يسوع[font=arial, serif]) [/font]هو [font=arial, serif]([/font]يهوشوع[font=arial, serif]) [/font]، ويقول قاموس الكتاب المقدس ص [font=arial, serif]1065 [/font]إنها [font=arial, serif]([/font]يشوع[font=arial, serif]) [/font]، مع ملاحظة أن الصيغتين لنفس الشخص[font=arial, serif]. [/font]
> [font=arial, serif]
> [/font]أولاً[font=arial, serif]: [/font]مع القائلين إن يسوع هو الصيغة اليونانية ل [font=arial, serif]([/font]يهوشوع[font=arial, serif]) [/font]العبرانية[font=arial, serif]:
> [/font]جاء فى أخبار الأيام الأول [font=arial, serif]7: 22 [/font]اسم [font=arial, serif]([/font]يهوشوع[font=arial, serif]) [/font]ابن نون فى الترجمات العربية للكتاب المقدس ، وهو [font=arial, serif](hoshua) [/font]فى الترجمات الإنجليزية ، وذكر ذلك الاسم فى الترجمة اليونانية المعروفة بالسبعينية هكذا [font=arial, serif](iησουε) [/font]، وهى نفس كلمة عيسىِ بالكسر [font=arial, serif]([/font]هذه المرة بدلا من الفتح[font=arial, serif]) [/font]، وهى قريبة من اسم عيسوى العربى


*هذه شرحتها سابقا في ملف يسوع ام عيسي ومصدر اسم عيسي ولكن باختصار يهوه يشوع اختصاره يشوع وهي تترجم للعربي يسوع * 
*ويشوع الي اليونانيه عهد قديم ترجم بواسطة اليهود انفسهم ايسوس فمعروف عند اليهود جيدا ان يشوع ترجمته اليوناني ايسوس لااختلاف اللغتين * 
*ي الي اي * 
*ش الي س * 
*و الي و * 
*ع الي س * 
*اي ايضا الخلاف 25% فقط 
*


> ثانياً مع القائلين إن يسوع هو الصيغة اليونانية ل [font=arial, serif]([/font]يشوع[font=arial, serif]) [/font]العبرانية[font=arial, serif]:
> [/font]إن القارىء للكتاب المقدس ليعلم أن كلمة يشوع فى الكتاب المقدس كله لم تترجم مرة واحدة يسوع[font=arial, serif]. [/font]ولكن لو افترضنا جدلاً أن الإسمان متطابقان ، لكان اسم عيسى عليه السلام هو يشوع فى الآرامية، وتغير إلى يسوع فى العربية بعد الفتح الإسلامى للبلاد[font=arial, serif]. [/font]أى بعد سبعة قرون[font=arial, serif]. [/font]وبذلك فهم يتعبدون حالياً لشخص آخر ، ويكون هذا اثباتاً لوقوع التحريف بعد الفتح العربى للبلاد


*هذا ايضا كذب فاول محاوله لترجمة العهد الجديد الي العربيه كانت في سنة 240 م وترجم اسم يشوع الارامي الي يسوع عربي ويستطيع المشكك ان يعود الي ملف تاريخ ترجمات العهد الجديد في الموقع * 
*فالذي حرف عزيزي هو القران لانه هو الذي جاء بعدهم *[font=arial, serif]
[/font]


> وبذلك تكون الصيغة العربية لكلمة [font=arial, serif]([/font]يهوشوع[font=arial, serif]) [/font]العبرانية حسب الترجمة السبعينية اليونانية القديمة هى [font=arial, serif]([/font]عيسىِ[font=arial, serif]) [/font]، وحسب النصوص العربية القديمة هى [font=arial, serif]([/font]يشوع[font=arial, serif]). [/font]وبذلك تنحصر كلمة [font=arial, serif]([/font]يسوع[font=arial, serif]) [/font]فى لغتين لا ثالث لهما[font=arial, serif]: [/font]العربية أو اليونانية


*وهذا كذب واضح وعدم امانه فيشوع ترجم في السبعينية هو ايسوس واقدم الدليل وليس ككلامه الكاذب * 
*سفر الخروج 17: 13*
*(svd) فَهَزَمَ يَشُوعُ عَمَالِيقَ وَقَوْمَهُ بِحَدِّ السَّيْفِ.*
*وهي في العبري * 
*(hot) ויחלשׁ יהושׁע את־עמלק ואת־עמו לפי־חרב׃*
*يهوه شوع او يشوع * 
*

* 
*وفي السبعينية * 
*(lxx) καὶ ἐτρέψατο Ἰησοῦς τὸν Αμαληκ καὶ πάντα τὸν λαὸν αὐτοῦ ἐν φόνῳ μαχαίρας.*
*ايسوس واكرر يشوع في العهد القديم ترجم في السبعينية ايسوس يا كاذب وليس عيسي *


----------



## The Antiochian (9 ديسمبر 2010)

*رائع في فضح تدليسهم*
*الرب يباركك*


----------



## apostle.paul (9 ديسمبر 2010)

> وبالبحث فى مفردات اللغة اليونانية لم نجد كلمة [FONT=Arial, serif]([/FONT]يسوع[FONT=Arial, serif]) [/FONT]مطلقاً ، وحيث أنه لم يدع إنسان أن أصل كلمة يسوع هو عبرى أو آرامى ، فلنا الحق أن نبحث فى معناها فى اللغة العربية وجذرها [FONT=Arial, serif]([/FONT]س و ع


*وايضا لن تجد فيها عيسي *[FONT=Arial, serif]
[/FONT]


> ففى اليمن كانت هناك قبيلة عربية اسمها [FONT=Arial, serif]([/FONT]سُوع[FONT=Arial, serif]) [/FONT]، قال فيها النابغة الذبيانى[FONT=Arial, serif]:
> [/FONT]مستشعرين قد ألقوا فى ديارهم دعاء سوع ود عمى وأيوب[FONT=Arial, serif]
> [/FONT]ويروى أيضاً دعوى [FONT=Arial, serif]([/FONT]يسوع[FONT=Arial, serif]) [/FONT]وكلها من قبائل اليمن[FONT=Arial, serif].[/FONT]


*اولا سوع غير يسوع كما تختلف كلمة قمر من كلمة مر وكما تختلف كلمة يهوه من كلمة هوه* *فهو ادعاء كاذب اخر 
*


> وهناك [FONT=Arial, serif]([/FONT]سُواع[FONT=Arial, serif]) [/FONT]بالضمة وهو اسم صنم كان لهمدان فى الجاهلية، وقيل فى قوم نوح، ثم كان لهذيل أو لهمدان ، وقد عبد من دون الله، كما جاء فى القرآن[FONT=Arial, serif]: ([/FONT]وَقالُوا لا تَذَرُنَّ ءَالِهَتَكُم وَلا تَذَرُنَّ وَدَّاً وَلا سُوَاعَاً ولا يَغُوثَ وَيَعُوقَ وَنَسْرَاً[FONT=Arial, serif]) [/FONT]نوح[FONT=Arial, serif]: 23[/FONT]


*سلسلة من التدليس المتواصل * 
*يسوع تختلف تماما عن سواعا وليس لهم اي علاقه ببعض * 
*
* 
*ثانيا هي اسماء مصلحين في الاصل حسب تفسيرات كثيره علي سبيل المثال * 
*الطبري*
*قال: كانوا قوماً صالحين من بني آدم،*
*وايضا ايده كثير من المفسرين حتي الشيخ عمرو خالد قال هذه في الفضائيات عندما تكلم عن نوح * 
*
* 
*ثالثا فهل لو اتي احدهم وصنع تمثال وعبده وسماه موسي او سماه موساي هل هذا يسيئ الي النبي موسي ؟ * 
*منطق غريب الذي يستخدمه هذا المشكك 
*


> وقال الأستاذ أنيس فريحة فى [FONT=Arial, serif]([/FONT]دراسات فى التاريخ ص [FONT=Arial, serif]99) [/FONT]عن اسم الصنم يغوث المذكور فى القرآن الكريم ما نصه[FONT=Arial, serif]: “[/FONT]يغوث فعل مضارع بمعنى يسعف ، وهو الاسم العبرى [FONT=Arial, serif]([/FONT]يشوع[FONT=Arial, serif]) [/FONT]من جذر يشع بمعنى خَلَّصَ ومنها [FONT=Arial, serif]([/FONT]يسوع


*مدلس يستشهد بمدلس * 
*فيغوث حسب معجم لسان العرب * 
*باب غوث * 
*وغَوْثٌ: قبيلة من اليمن، وهو غَوْثُ بنُ أُدَدِ بن زيد بن كهلانَ بن سَبَأَ. التهذيب: وغَوْثٌ حيٌّ من الأَزْد؛ ومنه قول زهير: ونَخْشى رُماةَ الغَوْثِ من كلِّ مَرْصَدٍ ويَغُوثُ: صَنَم كان لمَذْحِج؛ قال ابن سنيده: هذا قول الزجاج.*
*فهو من اسم قائد القبيله من الغوث والاعانه ولا علاقه له بيشوع او بيسوع *[FONT=Arial, serif]
[/FONT]


> ومعنى هذا أن يسوع اسم صنم وثنى كان يُعبد فى قوم نوح وفى الجاهلية من دون الله[FONT=Arial, serif]!! [/FONT]فهل تراجع عُبَّاد يسوع ، وعبدوا رب يسوع الذى كان يصلى إليه ، ويصوم تقرباً إليه ، ويدعوه أن ينجيه ، ويفعل كل شىء لمرضاته؟؟[FONT=Arial, serif]!![/FONT]


*واعتقد اني كشفت بكل وضوح كذب هذا الادعاء والتدليس الواضح * *ونحن نعبد يسوع الذي هو المسيح الله الظاهر في الجسد 
*
*زيادة منى مش من الدكتور هولى بايبل*
*احنا بنعبد يهوه اله اسرائيل الظاهر فى الجسد يا مدلس يا وثنى مش بنعبد اله ابائك الانجاس ابو لهب وابو جهل*
*بس خلاص نكمل*


> ونعود مرة أخرى لقولهم إن يسوع هو الاسم الذى اشتق من الاسم العبرى يشوع[FONT=Arial, serif]: [/FONT]وفيع يقول الدكتور عبد المحسن الخشاب [FONT=Arial, serif]- [/FONT]من علماء الغرب المسيحى [FONT=Arial, serif]- [/FONT]فى كتابه [FONT=Arial, serif]([/FONT]تاريخ اليهود القديم بمصر[FONT=Arial, serif]) [/FONT]ص [FONT=Arial, serif]105 [/FONT]ما نصه[FONT=Arial, serif]: “[/FONT]وهو اسم مشتق من اسم الثور الذى كانوا [FONT=Arial, serif]- [/FONT]بنى إسرائيل [FONT=Arial, serif]- [/FONT]يعبدونه فى الصحراء”[FONT=Arial, serif].
> [/FONT]أى حرَّف بنو إسرائيل اسم عيسى وجعلوه اسم وثناً ، وهو هذه المرة الصنم [FONT=Arial, serif]([/FONT]يسوع[FONT=Arial, serif]) [/FONT]الذى يشبه الثور[FONT=Arial, serif]. [/FONT]ولم يفرق هذا مع النصارى ، لأنهم يشبهونه فى كتابهم بالخروف[FONT=Arial, serif]. [/FONT]فالفارق بالنسبة لهم ليس بكبير[FONT=Arial, serif]. [/FONT]لكنه فارق ضخم جداً مع أحباب عيسى عليه السلام ، مع المؤمنين الحقيقيين به ، وبرسالته[FONT=Arial, serif].[/FONT]


*عبد المحسن الخشاب اصبح عالم مسيحي لا يسعني الا ان اتمني لهم ان يفتح الله عيونهم فيتوقفوا عن هذا التدليس * 
*وبالطبع هذا كذب فهم اطلقوا عليه ايلوهيم * 
*سفر الخروج 32*
*4 فَأَخَذَ ذلِكَ مِنْ أَيْدِيهِمْ وَصَوَّرَهُ بِالإِزْمِيلِ، وَصَنَعَهُ عِجْلاً مَسْبُوكًا. فَقَالُوا: «هذِهِ آلِهَتُكَ يَا إِسْرَائِيلُ الَّتِي أَصْعَدَتْكَ مِنْ أَرْضِ مِصْرَ».
5 فَلَمَّا نَظَرَ هَارُونُ بَنَى مَذْبَحًا أَمَامَهُ، وَنَادَى هَارُونُ وَقَالَ: «غَدًا عِيدٌ لِلرَّبِّ».
6 فَبَكَّرُوا فِي الْغَدِ وَأَصْعَدُوا مُحْرَقَاتٍ وَقَدَّمُوا ذَبَائِحَ سَلاَمَةٍ. وَجَلَسَ الشَّعْبُ لِلأَكْلِ وَالشُّرْبِ ثُمَّ قَامُوا لِلَّعِبِ.
7 فَقَالَ الرَّبُّ لِمُوسَى: «اذْهَبِ انْزِلْ. لأَنَّهُ قَدْ فَسَدَ شَعْبُكَ الَّذِي أَصْعَدْتَهُ مِنْ أَرْضِ مِصْرَ.
8 زَاغُوا سَرِيعًا عَنِ الطَّرِيقِ الَّذِي أَوْصَيْتُهُمْ بِهِ. صَنَعُوا لَهُمْ عِجْلاً مَسْبُوكًا، وَسَجَدُوا لَهُ وَذَبَحُوا لَهُ وَقَالُوا: هذِهِ آلِهَتُكَ يَا إِسْرَائِيلُ الَّتِي أَصْعَدَتْكَ مِنْ أَرْضِ مِصْرَ».*
*אלהיך*
*وليس يشوع وهي خطية عظيم عوقب عليها شعب اسرائيل * 
*28 فَفَعَلَ بَنُو لاَوِي بِحَسَبِ قَوْلِ مُوسَى. وَوَقَعَ مِنَ الشَّعْبِ فِي ذلِكَ الْيَوْمِ نَحْوُ ثَلاَثَةِ آلاَفِ رَجُل.*
*وبقية كلامه واستنتاجه يعتبر استهذاء وسب علني للرب مباشره * 
*ولي رب قدير له النقمه * 
*سفر التثنية 32: 35*
*
* 
*لِيَ 			النَّقْمَةُ وَالْجَزَاءُ. 			فِي وَقْتٍ 			تَزِلُّ أَقْدَامُهُمْ. 			إِنَّ يَوْمَ 			هَلاَكِهِمْ قَرِيبٌ وَالْمُهَيَّآتُ 			لَهُمْ مُسْرِعَةٌ.*
*



لكن ما معنى عيسى؟ وما هو جذر الكلمة؟ وما معناه؟

أولاً رحم الله علماء اللغة العربية الذين قالوا بأعجمية هذا الاسم ، وذلك لأن اللسان العربى القديم لم يكن معروفاً فى زمانهم ، وإنما تم اكتشاف لغاته حديثاً مثل الأكادية والآرامية ، وهذا اسم آرامى اللغة عربى اللسان. ونجد أن هناك الكثير من رجالات العرب قد تسموا بهذا الاسم قبل الإسلام وبعده.
ولو بحثنا فى جذور المادة اللغوية لكلمة (عيسى) وهى (ع و س) أو (ع ى س) لوجدنا لها أثراً لا ينكره أحد.

فالعيس هى كرائم الإبل وأحسن أنواعها ، يميل لونها إلى اللون الأبيض الضارب للصفرة ، ولك أن تقول إنه اللون الأشقر بلغة العصر.

وقد جاء فى المعجم الوسيط (ج 2 ص 639) ما يأتى:
تعيست الإبل: صار لونها أبيض تخالطه شقرة.
الأعيس من الإبل: الذى يخالط بياضه شقرة ، والكريم منها. والجمع عِيس.

وقال الليث: إذا استعملت الفعل من عيس قلت عيس يعيس أو عاس يعيس
وأعيس الزرع اعياساً: إذا لم يكن فيه رطب.

أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*ا هو اعتراف واضح من المشكك انها اهانه فلو قلت علي المشكك انه اسمه يعني حمار جميل المنظر فهل يقبل هذا ؟ * 
*فهذا ما يقول ان القران فعله فهو بذلك يثبت ان القران كتاب سباب مثل الرسول الذي كتبه كما هو مكتوب في صحيح مسلم باب من سبه النبي * 
*اخيرا ربنا يفتح عينك وتري النور *


----------



## apostle.paul (9 ديسمبر 2010)

*الشبهة الثانية*

*وهي شبهة مترجمه ومنقوله من مسلم اخر كاتبها بالفرنسيه في احد المواقع الفرنسيه الاسلاميه واسمه اسلام قبلي 
*


> ل عمران )
> إِذْ قَالَتِ الْمَلآئِكَةُ يَا مَرْيَمُ إِنَّ اللّهَ يُبَشِّرُكِ بِكَلِمَةٍ مِّنْهُ اسْمُهُ الْمَسِيحُ عِيسَى ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ وَجِيهًا فِي الدُّنْيَا وَالآخِرَةِ وَمِنَ الْمُقَرَّبِينَ(45)
> فالاسم كما هو موضح من القرآن ( المسيح عيسى بن مريم)
> من المعروف أن كلمة مسيح هي لقب لكل نبي من أنبياء بني اسرائيل ولكن المسيح عليه السلام هو الوحيد الذي تفرد بأن تكون هذا الكلمه ضمن اسمه عليه السلام


*هذا خطا وقد شرحته تفصيلا الفرق بين لقب مسيح الرب الذي كان لمسحاء العهد القديم من الانبياء والملوك والكهنة وبين لقب المسيح المعرف بالالف واللام في ملف المسايا في الفكر اليهودي * 
*فمسيح الرب هو لقب يعني ممسوح من الرب اما المسيح فهو دهن المسحه المقدس نفسه فهو الذي يقدِس بكسر الدال 
*


> وكما وضحنا يدعي أصحاب الصليب أن اسم عيسى غير صحيح بل هو يسوع !!
> وليس لهم سند ولا دليل


*لا يا عزيزي لهم ادله واسانيد كثير ولو ارد البعض منها فارجع الي ملف يسوع ام عيسي ومصدر اسم عيسي*


> نتفحض بعض الكتب والوثائق المختلفة :
> أبدأها اولا بما لا يعترفون به:
> لا يعنينا ان تؤمن بما سأعرضه ولا ندعوا أحدا أن يؤمن به ولكن هو مجرد اثبات على وجود الاسم ( عيسى ) قبل الاسلام بفتره كبيره !!
> 1- مخطوطه مكتشفه في الهند في اقليم كشمير
> ...



*وتعالوا معا نفتح اللنك الذي اشار اليه المشكك ونقرا ما فيه * 
*



*
*لا يحتوي علي الذي ادعاه المشكك ( ولكن سنصل الي الموضوع المتكلم عن عيسي ) فيما بعد*
*
* 
*وبالبحث في داخل الموقع عن المخطوطه التي يعود عمرها الي 115 م نكتشف ان الذي يقول يعود زمنها الي 115 هي في الحقيقه مكتوب في الموقع يعود زمنها الي 1150 م اي ان المشكك حذف 0 ولا اعرف عن عمد عن عن جهل * 
*Crusaders on a pilgrimage to Mount Carmel in 1150 A.D.*


> فهم من أتباع المسيح الاوائل من اليهود ( أي قبل اليونان وقبل اوروبا


*هذا من الغنوسيين الذين يؤمنون بان الجسد هو شرير وهو سجن للروح فهم ليسوا مسيحيين بل اعداء المسيحية فهل لو استشهدت علي اهل السنه من كتابات الشيعه القديمه بان اول مسلم هو الحمار يعفور سيعترفوا بذلك ؟ او حتي يقبلوه ؟ بالطبع لا فكيف يسنشهد هذا المشكك بكتابات غنوسيه ويقول المسيحيين الاوائل * 
*وهم يقولوا ياعزيزي ان المسيح عاش في الهند فهذا لو صحيح يكون قرانك خطأ * 
*فتعقل وفكر جيدا بما تستشهد*


> 2- أحدى الكتب الموجوده في أحد المواقع الرسميه للطائفه الأسنيه النصرانيه
> the life of saint issa


*وايضا لنفتح معا اللنك الذي قدمه وهو * 
*



*
*ونفاجئ بانه يقودنا الي نفس الموقع وايضا للمره الثانيه لا يحتوي علي ما قال *


----------



## apostle.paul (9 ديسمبر 2010)

> أحب ان أبين أن من يدعون اسنيين الان يختلفون كل الاختلاف عن من كان يسمى بهذا الاسم سالفافهم يختلفون عقديا وفكريا بالاضافه الى أن الكتب التي يملكونها الان ليس لها توثيق ( لا تختلف عن كتب الصليبيين في عدم التوثيق) و الله أعلمولكني ذكرت فقط ما تم اكتشافه من المخطوطات أو الكتب المنسوبه لفكر هذه الطائفه
> 3- احدى كتبطائفة هندوسيهتذكر المسيح عليه السلام وكأنه نبي سيأتي الى جبال الهيمالايا لينال السمو الروحي :
> وكما قلنا نحن لا نلزم احدا بالايمان بذلك...وانما هو اثبات لوجود اسم المسيح عليه السلام في كتب ووثائق أخرى
> وطبعا استغل بعض الملحدين ما سيأتي ليثبت ان المسيح عليه السلام كذاب وانه تعلم السحر او الطقوس الهندوسيه قبل عودته لفلسطين !!( وطبعا ذلك نرفضه ) نحن نريد فقط اثبات أن الاسم ذكر من قبل !!
> ...


*نقرا معا تاريخ هذا الكلام في الموقع الذي ادعاه المشكك * *عنوان المقال * 
*Fake writings claiming to be original sayings, teachings, and history of Yeshu.*
*كتابات كاذبه ( ماذا ؟ اكرر لمن لم يسمع كتابات كاذبه ) ادعي انها اصليه لتعلم بتاريخ يشوع * 
*
* 
*وملخص ابحاث العلماء عنها * 
*"Lies, lies, lies, nothing but lies!" After these reports Notovitch recanted and admitted he had never been to Himis monastery. He then began saying he had found the story of Issa in untitled fragments at various ********s. Due to this inconsistency, it appears that this work is not a historical ********. * 
*اكاذيب اكاذيب اكاذيب لاشيئ غير اكاذيب وبعد هذا التقرير اعترف نوتوفيتش انه لم يذهب ابدا الي معابد الهيميس . وبدا يدعي انه وجد فصة عيسي في مخطوطه في اماكن متفرقه ولكن لعدم ثبات ذلك يظهر بوضوح ان هذا العمل ليس ( واكرر ليس ) وثيقه تاريخيه*


> كتابات الأباء والمؤرخين في القرون الأولى ونقرأ منها :
> كتابات ابيفانيوس في القرن الثاني الميلادي :
> Epiphanius, Bishop of Salamis:
> "They who believe on Christ were called iessaei before they were called Christians. These derived their constitution from the significance of the name Iesus, which in Hebrew signifies the same as Therapeutae, that is, saviour or physician."
> ...




*وايضا عزيزي هذا الكلام عن الغنوسيين * 
*THE GNOSTICS*
*ومره ثانيه اشرح لك لان في الاعاده افاده * 
*الغنوسيين من قبل المسيحيه وهم عند ظهور المسيحيه وجدوا فيها تعاليم رائعه ولكن بها ايضا ما يخالف فكرهم فهم يقدسون الروح ويعتبرون ان الجسد دنس جدا ما هو الا ان اله الشر قد حبس فيه الارواح التي خلقها اله الخير * 
*
* 
*ثانيا عزيزي ادعيت ان ابيفانيوس من اباء القرن الثاني وهذا ايضا خطأ فادح * 
*Saint Epiphanius of Salamis (ca. 310–320 – 403) was bishop of Salamis and metropolitan of Cyprus at the end of the 4th century.*
*فهو ولد في القرن الرابع وتنيح في بداية القرن الخامس * 
*وهو من اباء ما بعد نيقيه فكيف تدعي انه من القرن الثاني * 
*ثانيا لم اجد كلام القديس ابيفانيوس هذا في اي كتاب من موسوعات كتابات الاباء قبل وبعد مجمع نيقيه فرغن ان عندي شك كبير في مصداقيته ومصداقية الموقع الذي وضعته وقد رايت مستوي عدم الامانه سابقا ولكني سافترض انه غير مزور ولكن حتي مع اعتباره غير مزور هو موقع صوفي يتكلم عن عالم  فهم رافضين للاديان (THEOSOPHICAL MOVEMENT الحكمه (*
*ويستشهدون بكلام الغنوسيين ويتبعون مبادئهم وهذا خطير * 
*
* 
*اولا الغنوسيين يعتبرون المسيح بتعاليمه طبيب للروح ولهذا اطلقوا عليه هذا الاسم * 
*
* 
*ثانيا اسم الاسينس ليس له علاقه من قريب او بعيد باسم عيسي فهل عندك كلمه عربيه اسمها الاسينس ؟ * 
*
* 
*ثالثا رغم انه كلام خطأ من مهرطقين الا انك لم تمسك نفسك ياعزيزي من ان تضيف عليه ايضا بعض التحريف فقلت*


> يقول ابيفانيوس أن اتباع المسيح الاوائل كان اسمهم (issaei )


*الطبع بالبحث عن هذه الكلمه في الموقع الذي وضعته وفي كلام الذي هو مدعي خطأ انه كلام القديس ابيفانيوس لن تجد كلمة ايساي اطلاقا * *



*
*
* 
*فكيف اثق في موقع يقول ان القديس ابيفانيوس من اباء القرن الثاني وهو من اباء اخر القرن الرابع * 
*وكيف اثق في موقع غرضه نشر تعاليم الغنوسيين الخاطئه * 
*وكيف اثق في كلام لم يوجد في اقوال الاباء * 
*واخير كيف اثق فيك الذي تضيف بعد كل هذا كلمات غير موجوده في الموقع اصلا * 
*
* 
*ثم يسترسل في مجموعه من الاستنتاجات ليثبت ان اسم عيسي هو الصحيح كل هذا لاثبات ان قرانه لم يخطئ 
*


> ما يقطع الشك باليقين هو ما سيأتي ان شاء الله من قول احد علماء المخطوطات القمرانيه
> 5- ونقرأ في موسوعة وكيبديا الاتي :
> *http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Essenes*
> According to a controversial view put forward by Dead Sea ***olls Scholar Géza Vermes, both Josephus and Philo pronounced the essenes name as "Esaoin", which means in Arabic followers of "Esa", which Vermes says is the name of Jesus according to the most ancient mosaic portrait found in Turkey dated 70 A.D. "Esaoin", which means in Arabic followers of "Esa",
> ...


*وارجوا من الجميع فتح اللنك كما فعلت * 
*وهو يحتوي علي كلام عن المجموعه الصوفيه من اليهود الذين ظهروا قبل الميلاد بقرن وانعزلوا عن اليهود * 
*وكلمة ايسنس التي تعني الصوفيه او الحكمة من الكلمه اليهوديه ايشيم او اليونانية ايسينوي * 
*
* 
*ونجد ان المشكك لم يتخلي عن طبعه وزرع كلمات في النص الانجليزي من موسوعة ويكبيديا ليس له اصل * 
*فها هو النص الكامل للكلام المقدم من الموسوعه * 
*The Essenes (Hebrew: אִסִּיִים, Isiyim; Greek: Εσσηνοι, Εσσαίοι, or Οσσαιοι; Essēnoi, Essaioi, Ossaioi) were a Jewish religious group that flourished from the 2nd century BCE to the 1st century CE that some scholars claim seceded from the Zadokite priests.[1] Being much fewer in number than the Pharisees and the Sadducees (the other two major sects at the time) the Essenes lived in various cities but congregated in communal life dedicated to asceticism, voluntary poverty, daily baptisms, and abstinence from worldly pleasures, including marriage. Many separate but related religious groups of that era shared similar mystic, eschatological, messianic, and ascetic beliefs. These groups are collectively referred to by various scholars as the "Essenes." Josephus records that Essenes existed in large numbers, and thousands lived throughout Judæa. The Essenes believed they were the last generation of the last generations and anticipated Teacher of Righteousness, Aaronic High Priest,[citation needed] and High Guard Messiah,[citation needed] similar to the Prophet, Priest and King expectations of the Pharisees. The Essenes have gained fame in modern times as a result of the discovery of an extensive group of religious ********s known as the Dead Sea ***olls, commonly believed to be their library. These ********s include preserved multiple copies of the Hebrew Bible untouched from as early as 300 BCE until their discovery in 1946. Some scholars, however, dispute the notion that the Essenes wrote the Dead Sea ***olls.[2] One scholar, Rachel Elior, even argues that the group never existed.[3][4][5]*
*ولن تجد فيه 
*


> "Esaoin", which means in Arabic followers of "Esa",


*وكررها مرتين * 
*او ايضا ادعاؤه 
*


> انه حسب ما ورد عن جوزيفوس وفيلو ان اسم الاسننين هو esaion ويقول انه يعني بالعربيه اتباع عيسى ( عيسيون


 


*ياكاذب هذا الكلام لم ياتي اطلاقا ويوسيفوس لم يقل ذلك * 
*وها هي صورة من الصفحه * 
*



*
*واكرر مره اخري اين ما ادعيت ياكاذب علي نص الموسوعه او كلام يوسيفوس او فيلو  ؟ * 
*

* 
*ويكمل كلامه بنصوص قرانيه * 
*والذي احزنني ان المسلمين فرلاحوا جدا بهذا المقال وانطلقوا ينشرونها في كل مكان وتوارد عليه التحيه من كل مكان طالبين منه ان يستمر في ابحاثه ولم يفتح واحد منهم اي لنك ليكتشف انه كله كذب في كذب * 
*فتشجعوه ان يستمر في ابحاثه ؟ابحاثه ام كذبه ولكن بالطبع هذا شيئ محبب في الاسلام ان يكذب لنصرة رسوله * 
*

* 
*حقيقي كما وصفهم الكتاب عميان قادة عميان *


----------



## Desert Rose (9 ديسمبر 2010)

*رائع ياشمس اكتر من رائع *

*ربنا يباركك*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (17 مايو 2011)

*متابع ...

*


----------



## The Dragon Christian (17 مايو 2011)

رائع جدااااااااااااا
شكرا لك شمس علي النقل الرب يباركك ويبارك الدكتور هولي بايبل


----------



## حبيب يسوع (17 مايو 2011)

انا اعرف يسوع ولا اعرف عيسى


----------



## Desperado_3d (17 مايو 2011)

سلام المسيح
رد رائع و يفوق الوصف حقاً يا أخي المبارك شمس الحق.
ليستخدمك الرب دائماً لمجد اسمه القدوس.
متابع و بشدة ...


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (17 مايو 2011)

*الله ليس إله المسيحية واليهودية

أسماء المسيح فى الإسلام تختلف عن المسيحية

 أسماؤه فى الإسلام
 أولاً : عيسى 
 ثانياً : المسيح 
ثالثاً : كلمة الله 
ربعاً :  روح الله

 أولاً : عيسى

(1) ما معنى عيسى؟ وما هو جذر الكلمة؟ وإذا كان له جذور ما معناها؟

تسائل المستشرقون لماذا أطلق فى القرآن على المسيح أسم عيسى؟ وهل هو أسم عربى؟ ولم يستطيعوا معرفة أصل هذا الإسم وحاول الأقباط منذ إحتلال الإسلام مصر أن يجدوا رابطاً ما بين المسيحية والإسلام فقال بعضهم أن عيسى أسم محور من الأسم اليونانى إيسو (إيسوس)  ولكن الأسماء لا تتغير من لغة للغة أو من زمان لزمان أو من مكان لآخر وفى وسط هذه الحيرة نجد أن الأستاذ خليل عبد الكريم قد حل هذه المشكلة موضحا أن رسول الإسلام كان يغير أسماء الأماكن والمدن وخاصة أسماء الأشخاص القبيحة فمثلاً في صحيح مسلم عن ابن عمر ان رسول الله غير اسم عاصية وقال (( أنت جميلة )) وإذا كان محمدا قد غير أسماء الأفراد إلا انه لم يستطيع ان يغير اسماء القبائل والبطون والأفخاذ !!! ووصل الأمر كما نرى أن أسماء بعض الأنبياء فى القرآن قد غيرت بأسماء أخرى غير المذكورة فى التوراة والإنجيل وتغيير أسماء الأنبياء هذا سبب مشكلة فى نسب مريم بالقرآن حيث ذكر أنها بنت عمران وأخت هارون وهى فى الحقيقة غير لك كما تغير أسم إله اليهودية والمسيحية أيضاً إلى إسم الله ونعطى هنا مثلاً لتغيير أسم المدن فقد كان المنطقة التى سكن فيها اليهود فى الجزيرة العربية إسمها يثرب غيرها رسول الإسلام إلى المدينة وقال خليل عبد الكريم بأن : كراهية الرسول لأسم يثرب ليس زعماً فهناك أحاديث صحيحة تؤكد ذلك بل أنه فرض عقوبة على من يدعوها يثرب وهذا مرده لسببين : الأول أنه كان يتفائل ويتشائم من أسماء الأمكنة والأشخاص ويغير ما كان قبيحاً ومنفراً - والآخر : هو تصميمه على أن يترك الصحابة والأنصار خاصة وراء ظهورهم كل ما يمت بأدنى صلة بالفترة السابقة على الإسلام -

ولو بحثنا فى جذور المادة اللغوية لكلمة (عيسى) وهى (ع و س) أو (ع ى س) لوجدنا لها أثراً لا ينكره أحد جاء فى المفرداتُ في غريب القرآن للراغب الأصفهاني- تحت كلمة عيسى(1) : اسمٌ علَمٌ وإذا جُعلَ عربيّاً أمكنَ أن يكون مِن قولهمْ بعيرٌ أعْيسُ وناقةٌ عَيْساءُ وجمْعُها عِيسٌ وهي إبِلٌ بِيض يعتري بياضَها ظلْمةٌ، أو من العَيْسِ وهوَ ماءُ الفَحْلِ يُقالُ عاسَها يَعيسُها ( ولمعلومات القارئ ماء الفحل اي السائل المنوي لطلوقة لحيوان ذكر تخصص فى القطيع لتلقيح الإناث)  وذكرت مراجع أخرى نفس المعانى السابقة (2)  وهنا نتوقف لنسأل إذا كان رسول الإسلام قد غير أسماء العرب القبيحة إلى أسماء حسنة فلماذا إختار أسم عيسى القبيح؟ انها اهانه لأى شخص إذا كان اسمه يعني حمار جميل المنظر (ناقة بيضاء) .. فهل يقبل هذا ؟ فما بالك إذا كان أسم عيسى يعنى ماء الفحل؟

فى اليهودية والمسيحية

جميع الأسماء فى اللغة العبرانية لها معنى ويشمل هذا أسم إله اليهودية والمسيحية مرورا بأسماء الملائكة والأماكن والأنبياء وغيرها  

يسوع: اسم عبرى معناه يهوه مخلص وكان اليهودى الخاطئ ياتى بخروف ويضع يده على رأسه أمام الكاهن ويذبح الخروف ويقول الكاهن الرب نقل عنك خطيتك (أى نقل خطية اليهودى التى جزائها الموت إلى الحيوان) وفى الأنجيل يرمز للمسيح الذى بلا خطيئة بالخروف لأنه حمل أخطاء العالم كذبيحة شاملة كاملة ومات على الصليب (الفداء) وهو ما عبر عنه القرآن بعبارة " وفديناه بذبح العظيم" في سورة الصافات 107 عندما قدم إبراهيم إبنه على المذبح لان ذلك الكبش لم يكن كبشا عاديا كبقية الكباش التي كانت تقدم يوميا للكفارة. بل كان كبشا فريدا، كان عطية السماء لإبراهيم ليكفر عن ابنه الذي كان تحت حتمية الموت. ويعيرنا ويغيظنا المسلمين بإطلاق أسم الخروف على المسيح مع أننا نعتبره رمزاً وهاهم يسمون المسيح عيسى أى الناقة البيضاء وهذا يؤكد أن المسيحية إمتداد لليهودية بينما الإسلام لا يمت بصلة إطلاقاً لليهودية والمسيحة وما دام أسم المسيح يختلف فى المسيحية عن الإسلام فيكون هذا يعتبر دليل على أن الله ليس إله المسيحية واليهودية   

,في اللغة اليونانية هو "إيسوس" (اللغة اليونانية هي اللغة الأصلية للإنجيل)  أما الترجمة العربية للاسم فهي: "يسوع"، ومعناها: "الإله مخلّص" وقد سُميّ بهذا الاسم حسب قول الملاك ليوسف، قبل ولادته من مريم: "لأن الذي هي حبلى به إنما هو من الروح القدس فستلد ابنا وأنت تسميه يسوع لأنه هو الذي يُخلّص شعبه من خطاياهم" (متى 1: 20- 21) لقد كان يسوع اسما ومعنى هو المخلص الوحيد للعالم من الخطيئة لأنه هو الذبح العظيم يولد كل إنسان لكي يعيش لنفسه أمّا يسوع فقد ولد من أجلنا "فقد ولد لكم اليوم في مدينة داود مخلّص هو المسيح الرب" (لو 2: 11)

**************************************



المراجع

(1) كتاب : مفردات غريب القرآن المؤلف : أبو القاسم الحسين بن محمد المعروف بالراغب الاصفهانى

(2)  لكن ما معنى عيسى؟ وما هو جذر الكلمة؟ وما معناه؟
أولاً رحم الله علماء اللغة العربية الذين قالوا بأعجمية هذا الاسم ، وذلك لأن اللسان العربى القديم لم يكن معروفاً فى زمانهم ، وإنما تم اكتشاف لغاته حديثاً مثل الأكادية والآرامية ، وهذا اسم آرامى اللغة عربى اللسان. ونجد أن هناك الكثير من رجالات العرب قد تسموا بهذا الاسم قبل الإسلام وبعده.
ولو بحثنا فى جذور المادة اللغوية لكلمة (عيسى) وهى (ع و س) أو (ع ى س) لوجدنا لها أثراً لا ينكره أحد.
فالعيس هى كرائم الإبل وأحسن أنواعها ، يميل لونها إلى اللون الأبيض الضارب للصفرة ، ولك أن تقول إنه اللون الأشقر بلغة العصر.
وقد جاء فى المعجم الوسيط (ج 2 ص 639) ما يأتى:
تعيست الإبل: صار لونها أبيض تخالطه شقرة.
الأعيس من الإبل: الذى يخالط بياضه شقرة ، والكريم منها. والجمع عِيس.
وقال الليث: إذا استعملت الفعل من عيس قلت عيس يعيس أو عاس يعيس
وأعيس الزرع اعياساً: إذا لم يكن فيه رطب.
ا هو اعتراف واضح من المشكك انها اهانه فلو قلت علي المشكك انه اسمه يعني حمار جميل المنظر فهل يقبل هذا ؟
فهذا ما يقول ان القران فعله فهو بذلك يثبت ان القران كتاب سباب مثل الرسول الذي كتبه كما هو مكتوب في صحيح مسلم باب من سبه النبي
اخيرا ربنا يفتح عينك وتري النور

عيسى : اسمٌ علَمٌ وإذا جُعلَ عربيّاً أمكنَ أن يكون مِن قولهمْ بعيرٌ أعْيسُ وناقةٌ عَيْساءُ وجمْعُها عِيسٌ وهي إبِلٌ بِيض يعتري بياضَها ظلْمةٌ، أو من العَيْسِ وهوَ ماءُ الفَحْلِ يُقالُ عاسَها يَعيسُها (المفرداتُ في غريب القرآن للراغب الأصفهاني-كلمة عيسى).
وفي صحيفة 2/618 من معترك الأقران في إعجاز القرءان للسيوطي : عيسى عليه السلام :إسم عَبراني أو سرياني.
وفي مختار الصحاح - لأبي بكر الرازي ، باب العين [ ص 407 ]- [ ص 467 ]
[عيس] ع ي س: العِيسُ بالكسر الإبل البيض التي يُخالط بياضها شيء من الشُقرة واحدها أعْيَسُ والأُنثى عَيْسَاءُ بيِّنة العَيَسُ بفتحتين ويقال هي كرائم الإبل و عِيسَى بن مريم عليه السلام اسم عبراني أو سُرياني والجمع العِيسَوْن بفتح السين ورأيتُ العِيسينَ ومررتُ بالعيسَيْنَ وأجاز الكوفيون ضم السين قبل الواو وكسرها قبل الياء ولم يُجزه البصريون وكذا القول في موسى والنسبة إليهما عِيسَوِيّ وموسَويّ و عِيسيّ ومُوسيّ
وفي لسان العرب، - لابن المنظور الإفريقي. المجلد السادس >> (س) >> حرف السين المهملة >> فصل العين المهملة
وعِيسَى: اسم المسيح -صلوات اللَّه على نبينا وعليه وسلم- قال سيبويه: عيسى فِعْلَى، وليست أَلفه للتأْنِيث إِنما هو أَعجمي ولو كانت للتأْنيث لم ينصرف في النكرة وهو ينصرف فيها، قال: أَخبرني بذلك من أَثِق به، يعني: بصَرْفِه في النكرة، والنسب إِليه عِيْسِيٌّ، هذا قول ابن سيده.
وقال الجوهري: عِيسى اسم عِبْرانيّ أَو سُرياني، والجمع العِيسَوْن، بفتح السين، وقال غيره: العِيسُون، بضم السين، لأَن الياء زائدة.
قال الجوهري: وتقول: مررت بالعِيسَيْنَ ورأَيت العِيسَيْنَ، قال: وأَجاز الكوفيون ضم السين قبل الواو وكسرها قبل الياء، ولم يجزه البَصريون وقالوا: لأَن الأَلف لما سقطت لاجتماع الساكنين وجَب أَن تبقى السين مفتوحة على ما كانت عليه، سواء كانت الأَلف أَصلية أَو غير أَصلية. (ج/ص: 6/ 153)
وكان الكسائي يَفْرق بينهما ويفتح في الأَصلية فيقول: مُعْطَوْنَ، ويضم في غير الأَصلية فيقول: عِيسُون، وكذلك القول في مُوسَى، والنسبةُ إِليهما عِيسَويّ ومُوسَويّ، بقلب الياء واواً، كما قلت في مَرْمىً: مَرْمَوِيّ، وإِن شئت حذفت الياء فقلت: عِيسِيّ وموسِيّ، بكسر السين، كما قلت: مَرْميّ ومَلْهيّ.
قال الأَزهري: كأَن أَصل الحرف من العَيَس، قال: وإِذا استعملت الفعل منه قلت: عَيِس يَعْيَس أَو عاس يَعِيس، قال: وعِيسى شبه فِعْلى.
قال الزجاج: عيسى اسم عَجَمِيّ عُدِلَّ عن لفظ الأَعجمية إِلى هذا البناء وهو غير مصروف في المعرفة لاجتماع العُجمة والتعريف فيه، ومَنال اشتقاقه من كلام العرب أَن عيسى فِعْلى فالأَلف تصلُح أَن تكون للتأْنيث فلا ينصرف في معرفة ولا نكرة، ويكون اشتقاقه من شيئين:
(أَحدهما): العَيَس.
(والآخر): من العَوْس، وهو السِّياسة، فانقلبت الواو ياء لانكسار ما قبلها، فأَما اسم نبيّ اللَّه فعدول عن إِيسُوع، كذا يقول أَهل السريانية.
قال الكسائي: وإِذا نسبت إِلى موسى وعيسى وما أَشبههما مما فيه الياء زائدة قلت: مُوسِيّ وعيسيّ، بكسر السين وتشديد الياء.اهـ

(3)   أسماء الأعلام لا تُتَرجم على الرغم من أن معظم الأسماء الشخصية لها معنى، فالشخص الذى اسمه مصباح لا بد أن يُكتب اسمه Mesbah ولا يتحول أبداً إلى كلمة Lamp ، وكذلك لا يُترجم اسم الملك فهد إلى كلمة Panther ، ولا يُترجم اسم “الأسد” إلى كلمة Lion  اسم عيسى يُعرف فى المناطق الناطقة باللغة العربية باسم (يسوع)  ويعرف فى الإنجليزية والألمانية باسم Jesus مع اختلاف النطق بين اللغتين الأخيرتين  كما يختلف اسمه أيضاً فى الفرنسية ومسيحيو العرب لا يعرفون شيئاً عن جيسس هذا ، ولا يوجد فى أناجيلهم. ولا يعرف مسيحيو أوروبا اسم يسوع ولا يوجد فى أناجيلهم.

******************


وقد ثبت عن النبي انه كان يغير كل اسم قبيح
وفي صحيح مسلم عن ابن عمر ان رسول الله غير اسم عاصية وقال (( أنت جميلة ))
وعن عبد الحميد بن جبير قال جلست الى سعيد بن المسيب فحدثني ان جده حزن قدم على النبي فقال ( ما اسمك؟ )) قال: اسمي حزن قال (( بل انت سهل )) قال :ما انا بمغير اسما سمانيه ابي قال ابن المسيب : فما زالت فينا الحزونة بعد ) رواه البخاري
ملاحظة واقول ( هذا يدل على ان كل انسان له نصيب من اسمه )
*********************

وإعتاد العرب أيضاً إطلاق أسماء الآلهه الصنميه على أولادهم وكانوا يسمون أبنائهم عبداً لأحد الأصنام مثل : "عبد ود " و " عبد الأشهل " و " عبد مناف " و " عبد العزى " ( فلما صلى رسول الله - صلعم – تصفح الناس و ينظر من أتاه فرأى شخصا فقال من أنت ؟ قال " أنا عبد العزى " فقال: انت " عبد الله " )(1) أسد الغابه فى معرفه الصحابه ل إبن الأثير – المجلد الثالث – ص359 .
وكانوا يسمون أبناءهم " عبد الشمس " وهى العباده التى كانت منتشره عند قدماء المصرين ( عبدالله ابى عوف كان إسمه " عبد شمس " فسماه النبى " عبد الله " وذلك لما وفد إليه قال له الكلبى ) والشمس كانت عبادتها سائده وقيل انها إسم لصنم قديم ( صنم قديم ذكره الكلبى ) ,

ومن الأسماء الأخرى " عبد الحجر " لأنهم كانوا ينحتون من الأحجار والصخور آلهتهم وكانوا يسمونها الأنصاب جمع نصب ( عبد الحجر " بن عبد المدان " بن الديان .. وسماه نبى الإسلام "عبد الله "
وإذا كان محمدا قد غير أسماء الأفراد إلا انه لم يستطيع ان يغير اسماء القبائل والبطون والأفخاذ !!! حتى لو دلت على عبوديه لصنم اى لغير الله ، فمثلا : عبد " مناف "( يعتقد أنه إسم آخر لإله القمر ) .. وعبد " شمس " .. وعبد " الأشهل " وهو صنم ورد ذكره فى " جمهره اللغه " – جاء ذكره فى سوره النجم – وأورده الكلبى فى الأصنام ، وتيم "اللات" – وذكر أيضا فى سوره النجم – وذكره الكلبى فى الأصنام – وكانت هناك مجموعات ( قد تكون قبائل أو أفخاذ أو بطون ) – تسمى بـ "تيم اللات " و "زيد اللات " و "زيد مناه " – جاء إسمه فى سوره النجم – وذكره الكلبى فى الأصنام – وعبد "ود "- ورد فى سوره نوح – وذكره الكلبى فى الأصنام فقد كان محمد نبى الإسلام ذكيا فعدم تغيره أسماء القبائل والبطون والأفخاذ يرجع الى معرفته العميقه بمدى فخر العربى بنسبه الذى ربما يفوق إعتزازه بوطنه أو دينه او جنسيته . (1) (1) ( كتاب الأصنام لهشام بن محمد السائب الكلبى – ت204هجريه – تحقيق محمد عبد القادر وآخر طبعه 1993 م مكتبه النهضه )

*****************

والشعوب تتكون من عدة قبائل والقبائل تتكون من عدة بطون والبطون تتكون من عدة فخوذ والفخوذ تتكون من عدة عشائر والعشائر تتكون من عدة عوائل أو ( بيوت ) والعوائل تتكون من عدة أسر

http://www.coptichistory.org/untitled_3054.htm


*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (18 مايو 2011)

*معنى اسم عيسي ومن أين جاء؟ 

 عندما بشر الملاك جبرائيل العذراء مريم بالحبل بالسيد المسيح وولادته قال لها " وها أنت ستحبلين وتلدين أبناً وتسمينه يسوع (Ἰησοῦν) هذا يكون عظيما وابن العلي يدعى " (لو1: 31و32). وقال ليوسف النجار خطيب العذراء عن حبل العذراء " فستلد ابناً وتدعو اسمه يسوع (Ἰησοῦν) لأنه يخلص شعبه من خطاياهم " (مت1: 21). ولما ولد " دعا اسمه يسوع (Ἰησοῦν) " (مت1: 25). 

 واسم يسوع هو الاسم الوحيد الذي تسمى به الرب يسوع المسيح بعد التجسد والذي تسمى به من الملاك كما تسمى به أيضاً بعد ثمانية أيام من ولادته، أي يوم ختانه " ولما تمت ثمانية أيام ليختنوا الصبي سمى يسوع (Ἰησοῦς) كما تسمى من الملاك قبل أن حبل به في البطن" (لو2: 21). وقد تكرر هذا الاسم في العهد الجديد 915 مرة سواء بمفرده " يسوع " أو " الرب يسوع " أو " يسوع ربنا " أو " يسوع المسيح ربنا " أو " الرب يسوع المسيح " أو " يسوع المسيح " أو " المسيح يسوع " ..الخ 

 والاسم " يسوع " في أصله العبري هو " يشوع " الذي هو أيضاً تصغير " يهوشع – יְהוֹשֻׁעַ". وهو في أصله العبري مكون من مقطعين، من كلمتين مندمجتين (יְהוֹ - שֻׁעַ)، هما " يهوه - יְהוָה " الكائن الدائم الوجود الواجب الوجود وعلة كل وجود و " شُع - ֹשִׁיעַ " وهو فعل عبري بمعنى " يخلص - יוֹשִׁיעַ "، فيسوع يعنى " المخلص "؛ " يهوه المخلص " أو " يهوه يخلص " أي الله المخلص. 

 وعندما ترجم علماء اليهود العهد القديم إلى اللغة اليونانية نقلوا الاسم " يهوشع " وتصغيره " يشوع " إلى Isou (Ἰησου - ايسو) وفي حالة الفاعل Isous (Ἰησοῦς - ايسوس) وكذلك فعلت الترجمة القبطية التي حذت حذو العهد الجديد الذي استخدم Isous (Ἰησοῦς) لكل من الاسم وتصغيره، وحذت الترجمات العالمية حذو الترجمة السبعينية والعهد الجديد، فنقل الاسم في الإنجليزية Jesus وفي الفرنسية Jesus أما الترجمة العربية فقد استخدمت الشكل الأخير " يشوع " وأن كانت قد حافظت على الشكل الكامل " يهوشع " ونقلته كما هو عدة مرات(2)، وميزت بين المسيح " يسوع " في شكله الآرامي أما يشوع بن نون فحافظت عليه كما هو " يشوع " وكذلك فعلت الترجمة الإنجليزية التي ميزت بين يسوع Jesus. ولكن في اليونانية لا فرق بين يسوع ويشوع ويهوشع فجميعهم واحد " Ἰησοῦς - ايسوس Isous "(3).

 كما كان اسم يسوع، " Ἰησου - إيسو " في اليونانية ينطق في الآرامية المحيطة

بالجزيرة العربية " عيشو " باللهجة العراقية الشرقية ويبدو أن البعض كان ينطقه " عيسى "، ومن ثم نطق بالعربية أيضاً عيسى أو العكس.

 وبالتالي فعيسى هو عيشو بالآرامية العراقية وأيسو في اليونانية ويسوع في العربية ويشوع في العبرية والسريانية ومعناه الأصلي الله يخلص، أو الله المخلص.

 وجاء في لسان العرب " عِيسى اسم عِبْرانيّ أَو سُرياني، والجمع العِيسَوْن". 

 ويقول السوري أديب قوندراق " وكلمة عيسى يعتبرها فيلون الإسكندري مرادفة لكلمة (ESSAIOI أو OSIOI) اليونانية، وتعني: (نقي، قديس، مقدس). ويضيف " ويرى اللاهوتي الألماني المعاصر هولغر أن أصلها سرياني آرامي وتعني: النقي، الورع، الحكيم". ويرى بلين أن القرآن الكريم ذكر يسوع باسم عيسى نسبة إلى العيسانيين القريبة من الكلمة العبرية (الآرامية) ISAH. ولا زالت حتى يومنا هذا تستخدم كلمة " آسى " باللغة العربية بمعنى الحكيم أو الطبيب "(4). 

---------------------
(2) نظر 1 صم 14: 6 و 18، حجى 1: 1و 12 و 14و 2: 2 و 4 زك 1: 3و 3و6و8ز9.

(3) Kittel Theo. Dic. Vol. 5: 285.

(4) أديب قوندراق " المسيح في القرآن ووحدة الهدف " ص 63 و64.
*


----------

